# My horse won't trot at a steady pace! Is she unbalanced?



## Kath0711 (9 July 2013)

Hi! I apologise if this is slightly long winded but I need to know if my problem is horse or rider related?

I have a 15year old thoroughbred who I bought a few months ago in the knowledge that she had a few issues that needed putting right. She's had a bad life so far as she has been beaten/starved etc and I fell in love with the slightly broken and unsociable mare. As soon as she was mine I had farriers, vets and a chiropractor to see her and everything that needed doing has been done and in a very short period of time almost all physical and behavioural problems are fixed and we have a very good bond. 

The major problem she had was that the right pelvis had 'slipped' an inch. This was corrected over 2 sessions and 5 weeks ago was put level again. I have been bringing her back in to work very slowly. Walks out in hand then ridden in straight lines in walk only.  I started her on large circles a week or so ago and she seems fine. In fact in walk she is absolutely fine however yesterday I decided to introduce a short trot down the long side on each rein and it went what I was call 'slightly wrong!'.

She seemed calm enough for the first few strides then got faster and faster before finally falling in to canter with a couple of bunny hops at which point she let me slow her back to a walk. This happened on both reins and was very uncomfortable and like being on a motorbike in the corners! I know I tensed up a little, more through shock than anything! 

Is she just unbalanced? She's not in any pain and I put her on a mobility supplement a month ago to help support her muscles.What is the best thing for me to do when she does this? I've only been back riding a few months following a serious car accident so I'm doing Pilates to strengthen so core muscle up again to help my riding.  I can't use too much rein contact with her as she just throws her head up! What is the best way to get her balanced again if it is that? I can lunge her but not in circles just yet but I have done it in walk using the long sides of the paddock. Only in a head collar thou.

Please help! I'm a little rusty and need advice on all of these things really. Sorry to ramble but felt a little background was needed!   Thanks for getting through it all though! Xxxx


----------



## wiz07 (9 July 2013)

How does she compare to trotting under saddle to trotting on lunge / long rein?

Assess her balance in trot with out rider first, then go from there? it may be a back stregth issue?


----------



## Kath0711 (9 July 2013)

The few times she did trot on the lunge she was rushing initially too. It took a minute or so to steady her up. On the left rein she just ran back to me when I asked for a trot xxxx


----------



## _GG_ (9 July 2013)

Sounds to me like she is just really uncomfortable. The discomfort in the trot can cause a break into canter, but the movement into canter can then make it worse, hence the hoppy sensation. 

I have known a lot of TBs with this same thing, mostly ex racers.

My mare will revert to this still...after two years I don't keep up with her physio. It is just muscle tension but it's built up over 6years on a racing yard and if she has any time off, the lack of work means that her muscles revert to tense state and it starts again.

I would get her checked again and would honestly think about monthly or bi monthly checks to keep on top of it.

Obviously also make sure saddle is ok and check what she is like without you on board, but it does sound like a pain response to me.


----------



## _GG_ (9 July 2013)

I will add, my mare when stiff does it on the lunge too...it's positive in that if they are same ridden and unridden, you can rule out yourself and the saddle...so get the physio out.


----------



## Kath0711 (9 July 2013)

Thanks. I will track down a good physio for her. I know she's not an ex-racer but I think she has done some one day eventing and the chiropractor seemed to think her pelvis may have been out for years! Bless her! It's obvious that she has been well schooled at some point in her life but not in the kindest way possibly.  

She didn't even have a head collar when I got her and she has a wintec saddle which I bought because I knew she was going to gain weight after winter.

She is such a willing horse thou and after her previously bad life I just want her to be happy and comfortable x


----------



## _GG_ (9 July 2013)

Kath0711 said:



			Thanks. I will track down a good physio for her. I know she's not an ex-racer but I think she has done some one day eventing and the chiropractor seemed to think her pelvis may have been out for years! Bless her! It's obvious that she has been well schooled at some point in her life but not in the kindest way possibly.  

She didn't even have a head collar when I got her and she has a wintec saddle which I bought because I knew she was going to gain weight after winter.

She is such a willing horse thou and after her previously bad life I just want her to be happy and comfortable x
		
Click to expand...


Fly had her pelvis out too. I know when it's her pelvis as when she canters on the right rein on the right lead, she is fine. But mostly, she will break to canter on the right rein on the left lead and kind of struggles to come back trot, moving like a rocking horse, not really going anywhere. On the left rein, uncomfortable but not as bad. Horrible to see her but this is the difference between her pelvis being out and her just being tight though the SI.


----------

